# Website creator cm4all



## hitesh.h (May 16, 2007)

Hi Tech guys,

Am Hitesh trying to create a website by using cm4all but not really sure who and what type of website creative website can i create and now i have the basic knowledge of using the tool but the question is how creatively can i create the website 

so the question is is there any tutor or a website in which we can see what kind of website can we create by using cm4all


----------



## jream (Aug 25, 2006)

Ive never heard of cmforall --
You will be very limited to what you can make with a "Site Builder" application.
You could try setting up a WordPress and Downloading a Template, it doesn't take much but everyone does it and calls themself a webdesigner!


----------



## hitesh.h (May 16, 2007)

Cool i will definitely check with that and implement it


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

I have some experience with cm4all. I would NOT recommend it. I would definately DEMAND you move away from it!

I have had 5 clients come ot us to get their sites fixed as the cm4all provides very poor layouts, bad code, unfriendly urls and very little support.

As jream said try one of the free softwares avaialble:

b2evolution 
Nucleus 
WordPress 

Content Management 
Drupal 
Geeklog 
Joomla 
Mambo Open Source 
PHP-Nuke 
phpWCMS 
phpWebSite 
Post-Nuke 
Siteframe 
TYPO3 
Xoops.

I would recommend joomla, drupal or wordpress.

If you have the budget you could pay a "REAL" web designer to do it (good point jream )

Then again if you have no budget and don't want to play with wordpress, you coudl try something realyl basic like google pages or in built site builder like ClickBe. We use it on our hosting and a lot of people find it very handy.

Harry


----------

